# No food or drink



## linguist786

Can you help me to translate this into as many languages as possible?
(or at-least something as near to it as possible, if it doesn't translate directly - please give the literal translations + correct script + transcriptions if possible). It is for a notice I want to make  Please comment on other people's of the same language too! I'll collect them all in this first post. Much appreciated people.  
edit - it's for a fabric shop, if that makes things clearer. (Fabric could get dirty with food or drink!)


*English:*
No food or drink

*Gujarati:*
મહેરબાની કરીને કશુ ખાવા પીવા નુ ના લાવશો
(maherbaani kareene kashu khaavaa peevaa nu naa laawsho)
lit. "Please do not bring anything to eat or drink"

*Hindi:*
महेरबानी करके कुछ खाने पीने को न लाना
(maherbaani karke kuCh khaane peene ko na laanaa)
lit. "Please do not bring anything to eat or drink"

*Urdu:*
براۓ مھربانی کچھ کھانے پينے کو نہ لانا
(baraaye maherbaani, kuCh khaane peene ko na laanaa)
lit. "Please do not bring anything to eat or drink"

*Panjabi*: 
ਕਿਰਪਾ ਕਰਕੇ ਕੁਛ ਖਾਣਾ ਪੀਣਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਲਿਆਣਾ
kirpa karke kuchh khaaNaa piiNaa nahii liaaNaa

*Turkish:*
Yiyecek ve içecekle girilmez. 
Do not enter w/ food or drink.

*German:* 
Bitte kein Essen oder Trinken mitbringen. 
lit: Please do not bring food or drink with you.

*Russian:*
Вход с напитками и едой воспрещён.
lit: Entrance with drinks and food forbidden. 

*Portuguese:*
Não é permitido comer nem beber. 
lit. 'Eating and drinking are not allowed'

*Chinese:*
請勿在店內飲食
lit. Please do not eat or drink in the shop

*Arabic:*
ممنوع جلب الأطعمة والمشروبات
mamnuu3 jalb al-aT3ima wa'l-mashruubaat
lit. It's forbidden to bring food or drinks

*Hebrew:*
*.נא לא לאכול ולשתות בחנות*
lit. Please don't eat and drink in the shop.

*Bosnian:*
Ne unosi hranu ni piće.
lit. Don't bring food or drink.

*French: *
Défense de manger et de boire

*Spanish:*
No entrar con alimentos ni bebidas

*Serbian:*
Забрањено је уносити храну и пиће
Zabranjeno je unositi hranu i piće
lit. "It is forbidden to bring food and/or drink

*Sinhalese:*
http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/6347/bap9.gif
kaema beema tahanam
(lit. food and drink prohibited)

*Bengali:*
এখানে খাদ্য অথবা পানীয় নিষেধ
Ekhane khaddo othoba paniyo nishedh.
lit. here food and drinks are forbidden

*Romanian:*
A manca sau a bea este interzis.
lit. to eat and drink is prohibited

*Catalan:*
No entreu amb begudes ni amb menjar
lit. No entry with neither food nor drinks


----------



## Honour

*Yemek, içmek yasaktır*. It is forbidden to eat and drink
*Yiyecek, içecek getirmeyin/getirmeyiniz*. Do not bring food or drink.
*Yiyecek ve içecekle girilmez.*  Do not enter w/ food or drink.

If you want it for a restaurant or hotel then the most suitable one is the second.


----------



## linguist786

Turk said:
			
		

> *Yemek, içmek yasaktır*. It is forbidden to eat and drink
> *Yiyecek, içecek getirmeyin/getirmeyiniz*. Do not bring food or drink.
> *Yiyecek ve içecekle girilmez.* Do not enter w/ food or drink.
> 
> If you want it for a restaurant or hotel then the most suitable one is the second.


Thanks! It's actually for a fabric shop. If people bring food/drink, then the fabric could get dirty. Should I still stick with the second one?

Thanks again.


----------



## Honour

linguist786 said:
			
		

> Thanks! It's actually for a fabric shop. If people bring food/drink, then the fabric could get dirty. Should I still stick with the second one?
> 
> Thanks again.


 
In that case, i think all are suitable but i would prefer the third one. I think it is the most appropriate and strongest one.

Btw, i forgot to tell that those were turkish


----------



## panjabigator

linguist786 said:
			
		

> Can you help me to translate this into as many languages as possible?
> (or at-least something as near to it as possible, if it doesn't translate directly - please give the literal translations + correct script + transcriptions if possible). It is for a notice I want to make  Please comment on other people's of the same language too! Much appreciated people.
> edit - it's for a fabric shop, if that makes things clearer. (Fabric could get dirty with food or drink!)
> 
> *English:*
> No food or drink
> 
> *Gujarati:*
> મહેરબાની કરીને કશુ ખાવા પીવા નુ ના લાવશો
> (maherbaani kareene kashu khaavaa peevaa nu naa laawsho)
> lit. "Please do not bring anything to eat or drink"
> 
> *Hindi:*
> महेरबानी करके कुछ खाना पीना को न लाना
> (maherbaani karke kuCh khaanaa peenaa ko na laanaa)
> lit. "Please do not bring anything to eat or drink"
> 
> *Urdu:*
> براۓ مھربانی کچھ کھانا پينا کو نہ لانا
> (baraaye maherbaani, kuCh khaanaa peenaa ko na laanaa)
> lit. "Please do not bring anything to eat or drink"
> 
> 
> Corrections/suggestions welcome



The /khaanaa/ and /piinaa/ should be /khaane/ and /piinee/ because of the ko...it causes them to be in the oblique.

*Panjabi*:  
ਕਿਰਪਾ ਕਰਕੇ ਕੁਛ ਖਾਣਾ ਪੀਣਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਲਿਆਣਾ
kirpa karke kuchh khaaNaa piiNaa nahii liaaNaa


----------



## linguist786

Thanks Turk!
ਸ਼ੁਕਰਿਯਾ panjabigator! (?) lol

So the corrected versions are:

*Hindi:*
महेरबानी करके कुछ खाने पीने को न लाना

*Urdu:*
براۓ مھربانی کچھ کھانے پينے کو نہ لانا

I'll just change my first post 
(Infact, I think I'll put them all in the first post)


----------



## panjabigator

haha...I don't think I have ever written shukriya in Gurmukhi...I would usually right Dhanvaad lol!  

Jazkallah!


----------



## jester.

German: (Bitte) nicht essen oder trinken.

You can leave out "bitte" (please).

There are also many more possibilities: "Essen und trinken verboten." sounds better than my first proposal, which was rather a literal translation of the English sentence.


----------



## übermönch

German:  Zutritt mit Getränken und Nahrungsmitteln nicht gestattet. 
Zutritt mit Getränken und Nahrungsmitteln verboten.  (stronger)  
 Literally: Entrance with drinks and food (not allowed/forbidden).

  A polite way would be the following:
 Bitte keine Getränke oder Nahrungsmittel mit reinbringen.
 Please don't bring drinks or food with you inside.

 Russian:
 Вход с напитками и едой воспрещён.
 Literally: Entrance with drinks and food forbidden.  

polite
 Пожалуйста не заходите с напитками или едой. 
Literally: Please don't enter with drinks or food.
  both polite ways aren't seen commonly on signs as you might guess.  



EDIT:sry, didnt see j3st3r already posted German.


----------



## MingRaymond

Chinese:
請勿在店內飲食。(Please do not eat or drink in the shop)
Pronunciation in Mandarin: qing mu zai dian nei yin shi
Pronunciation in Cantonese: qing mut zoi dim noi yam shak


----------



## Outsider

*Portuguese:*

Não é permitido comer nem beber. (literally 'Eating and drinking are not allowed'.)
É favor não comer nem beber. (literally 'Please do not eat or drink')


----------



## cherine

In Arabic, I suggest :
ممنوع جلب الأطعمة والمشروبات
mamnuu3 jalb al-aT3ima wa'l-mashruubaat
It's forbidden to bring food or drinks


----------



## jester.

übermönch said:
			
		

> EDIT:sry, didnt see j3st3r already posted German.



I like your ideas, too. The only problem I see is that they might be a bit too long, given that the original English sentence was very short.


----------



## linguist786

For German, wouldn't it be "Bitte *kein* Essen oder Trinken" ? 
(if using j3st3r's suggestion)


----------



## linguist786

For *French*, I suggest:

Interdiction du boire et du manger
Veuillez n'apporter pas le boire et le manger.
Le boire et le manger interdits.

but natives will need to tell me which one would sound best on a notice..


----------



## jester.

linguist786 said:
			
		

> For German, wouldn't it be "Bitte *kein* Essen oder Trinken" ?
> (if using j3st3r's suggestion)



You can use both, but I have the feeling that there is something missing in your translation.

Explanation: Bitte nicht essen oder trinken. (mind the spelling: essen) Those are infinitives, in this case they are used to express an order, but somewhat indirectly.

Your suggestion on the other hand, uses nouns: "Bitte kein Essen oder Trinken."
But, if you want to use that, I suggest you add "mitbringen" to the end of the sentence.


----------



## jester.

linguist786 said:
			
		

> For *French*, I suggest:
> 
> Interdiction du boire et du manger
> Veuillez n'apporter pas le boire et le manger.
> Le boire et le manger interdits.
> 
> but natives will need to tell me which one would sound best on a notice..



In Paris I often saw the sign "Défense de fumer", so you could easily change it into "Défense de manger et de boire"


----------



## linguist786

j3st3r said:
			
		

> You can use both, but I have the feeling that there is something missing in your translation.
> 
> Explanation: Bitte nicht essen oder trinken. (mind the spelling: essen) Those are infinitives, in this case they are used to express an order, but somewhat indirectly.
> 
> Your suggestion on the other hand, uses nouns: "Bitte kein Essen oder Trinken."
> But, if you want to use that, I suggest you add "mitbringen" to the end of the sentence.


Nice explanation! I think I'll use the "Bitte kein Essen oder Trinken mitbringen".. it just sounds nicer to my ears...

although I really like ubermönch's suggestions as-well lol. 

(More suggestions on the German welcome, of course)


			
				j3st3r said:
			
		

> In Paris I often saw the sign "Défense de fumer", so you could easily change it into "Défense de manger et de boire"


I suppose you could!
We'll wait for natives though..


----------



## linguist786

cherine said:
			
		

> In Arabic, I suggest :
> ممنوع جلب الأطعمة والمشروبات
> mamnuu3 jalb al-aT3ima wa'l-mashruubaat
> It's forbidden to bring food or drinks


!شكرا يا شيرين


----------



## panjabigator

What does mashruubaat mean?


----------



## amikama

Several suggestions in Hebrew:

*.הכניסה עם מזון ושתייה אסורה* OR: *.אסור להיכנס עם מזון ושתייה*
Entering with food and drink is forbidden.
(Rather strong)

*.אסור לאכול ולשתות בחנות*
It's forbidden to eat and drink in the shop.
(Rather strong)

*.אין להיכנס עם מזון ושתייה*
No entering with food and drink.

*.אין לאכול ולשתות בחנות*
No eating and drinking in the shop.

*.נא לא להיכנס עם מזון ושתייה*
Please don't enter with food and drink.
(More polite)

*.נא לא לאכול ולשתות בחנות*
Please don't eat and drink in the shop.
(More polite)


----------



## Aldin

In Bosnian
Ne unosi hranu ni piće.Don't bring food or drink.


----------



## linguist786

panjabigator said:
			
		

> What does mashruubaat mean?


drinks/beverages

It's where the Urdu word "sharaab" (شراب) comes from (meaning alcohol). In Arabic the root letters are ش - ر - ب (sh - r - b) which means drink/to drink.


----------



## linguist786

amikama said:
			
		

> Several suggestions in Hebrew:
> 
> *.הכניסה עם מזון ושתייה אסורה* OR: *.אסור להיכנס עם מזון ושתייה*
> Entering with food and drink is forbidden.
> (Rather strong)
> 
> *.אסור לאכול ולשתות בחנות*
> It's forbidden to eat and drink in the shop.
> (Rather strong)
> 
> *.אין להיכנס עם מזון ושתייה*
> No entering with food and drink.
> 
> *.אין לאכול ולשתות בחנות*
> No eating and drinking in the shop.
> 
> *.נא לא להיכנס עם מזון ושתייה*
> Please don't enter with food and drink.
> (More polite)
> 
> *.נא לא לאכול ולשתות בחנות*
> Please don't eat and drink in the shop.
> (More polite)


Woah - that's a lot of suggestions! I think I'll go with the fifth one. 


			
				Aldin said:
			
		

> In Bosnian
> Ne unosi hranu ni piće.Don't bring food or drink.


Thanks for that. Is Bosnian written in normal Roman script? (excuse my ignorance!)


----------



## Grekh

in spanish: "Prohibido comer y beber dentro del establecimiento"
               "Prohibido comer y beber"
               "No se permite la entrada con comida ni bebidas"
               "No entrar con alimentos ni bebidas"

There are many options!!!

in french : "Défense de manger et de boire"
               "C'est interdit d'entrer avec de nourriture et de boissons"


----------



## linguist786

Grekh said:
			
		

> in spanish: "Prohibido comer y beber dentro del establecimiento"
> "Prohibido comer y beber"
> "No se permite la entrada con comida ni bebidas"
> "No entrar con alimentos ni bebidas"
> 
> There are many options!!!
> 
> in french : "Défense de manger et de boire"
> "C'est interdit d'entrer avec de nourriture et de boissons"


Muchisimas gracias! Pienso que la última es el mejor. Es qué veríamos normalmente en un aviso. 

Oui je pense que "Défense de manger et de boire" est la meilleure proposition pour le français. S'il y a quelqu'un qui n'est pas d'accord, dis donc!


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

Zabranjeno je unositi hranu i piće! (Cyrillic: Забрањено је уносити храну и пиће!)
(lit. "It is forbidden to bring food and/or drink")


----------



## linguist786

MingRaymond said:
			
		

> Chinese:
> 請勿在店內飲食。(Please do not eat or drink in the shop)
> Pronunciation in Mandarin: qing mu zai dian nei yin shi
> Pronunciation in Cantonese: qing mut zoi dim noi yam shak


What about this one I tried?:

禁止携带食品或饮料

Please comment


----------



## panjabigator

I thought I recognized something in that word!  THanks!


----------



## Confused Linguist

*Bengali:* _(Ekhane) khaddo othoba/egong paniyo nishedh._


----------



## Pivra

Thai

Karuna hyaa nam ahaarn lae kreaungdeaum khao ma nai................. (the place) khobkunkrab

กรุณาอย่านำอาหารและเครื่องดื่มเข้ามาใน............................ขอบคุณครับ


----------



## midismilex

MingRaymond said:
			
		

> Chinese:
> 請勿在店內飲食。(Please do not eat or drink in the shop)


Same words in Hong Kong, Macau and China?



			
				linguist786 said:
			
		

> What about this one I tried?:
> 禁止携带食品或饮料
> Please comment


I'm afraid not because it almost a fixed usage or a slogan. 
禁止飲食/請勿飲食/請勿攜帶飲料入內。


----------



## Becker

In Sinhalese it's:

http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/6347/bap9.gif

_kaema beema tahanam_

(lit. food and drink prohibited)


----------



## alby

In Croatia is the same as in Serbian and Bosnian:
Zabranjeno je unositi hranu i piće - It is forbidden to bring food and drink
Ne unosi hranu ni piće - Don't bring food or drink.

Nataša


----------



## linguist786

Confused Linguist said:
			
		

> *Bengali:* _(Ekhane) khaddo othoba/egong paniyo nishedh._


I need that in Bengali script.. Please tell me if this is right (I know it won't, but you'll have to tell me where I have gone wrong!). Also, what does the bit in brackets mean? (In fact, what does it _all _mean? (literally))

(এখনে) খদ্দো ওথোবা/এগোন্গ পানিযো নিশেধ


----------



## linguist786

Pivra said:
			
		

> Thai
> 
> Karuna hyaa nam ahaarn lae kreaungdeaum khao ma nai................. (the place) khobkunkrab
> 
> กรุณาอย่านำอาหารและเครื่องดื่มเข้ามาใน............................ขอบคุณครับ


I'm not sure I understand.. what do you mean "the place"?
Can you also give the literal translation?
Thanks!


----------



## panjabigator

Ekhane means here


----------



## Pivra

linguist786 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I understand.. what do you mean "the place"?
> Can you also give the literal translation?
> Thanks!


The place where you don't want people food or drink in.
on the bus
into the theater
in the bedroom

It means 

Please do not bring foor or drink into the________________________ thank you.

 you can put สถานที่นี้ (sthaantee nee)  into the space, it means "this place"


----------



## linguist786

Pivra said:
			
		

> The place where you don't want people food or drink in.
> on the bus
> into the theater
> in the bedroom
> 
> It means
> 
> Please do not bring foor or drink into the________________________ thank you.
> 
> you can put สถานที่นี้ (sthaantee nee) into the space, it means "this place"


ah ok - cool! Thanks for confirming. By the way, why does there not seem to be any spaces in between the words in your original post?!  lol


----------



## Pivra

linguist786 said:
			
		

> ah ok - cool! Thanks for confirming. By the way, why does there not seem to be any spaces in between the words in your original post?!  lol


 
Our spacing system is different, we only space within clauses, not every single word. There is a space between the request and the word thank you. Thank you is an independent clause here.


----------



## Confused Linguist

linguist786 said:
			
		

> I need that in Bengali script.. Please tell me if this is right (I know it won't, but you'll have to tell me where I have gone wrong!). Also, what does the bit in brackets mean? (In fact, what does it _all _mean? (literally))
> 
> (এখনে) খদ্দো ওথোবা/এগোন্গ পানিযো নিশেধ


 
I'm so sorry I missed your post earlier. I also made a typo in my previous post, *egong* should be *egong*.

ekhane: here

khaddo: food

othoba/ebong: or

paniyo: drink

nishedh: (is) prohibited

I don't have any Bengali font installed on my computer, but I hope this will do.


----------



## linguist786

Confused Linguist said:
			
		

> I'm so sorry I missed your post earlier. I also made a typo in my previous post, *egong* should be *egong*.


lol don't you mean "*egong* should be *ebong*". I guess it was (another!) typo 


			
				Confused Linguist said:
			
		

> ekhane: here
> 
> khaddo: food
> 
> othoba/ebong: or
> 
> paniyo: drink
> 
> nishedh: (is) prohibited
> 
> I don't have any Bengali font installed on my computer, but I hope this will do.


Thanks so much for writing it out! I will try and type it and then post it for you to have a look at.

edit - is this right?:

এখানে খদ্দো অথৱা পনীয নিষেধ


----------



## Confused Linguist

linguist786 said:
			
		

> lol don't you mean "*egong* should be *ebong*". I guess it was (another!) typo


 
Now you know why I have no confidence in my linguistic abilities.  




			
				linguist786 said:
			
		

> Thanks so much for writing it out! I will try and type it and then post it for you to have a look at.
> 
> edit - is this right?:
> 
> এখানে খদ্দো অথৱা পনীয নিষেধ


 
One thing about Bengali spellings is that you write all the words exactly as they are spelt in Devanagari letters.

'Khaaddo' (Bengali pronunciation) is spelt as 'khaadya', 'paaniyo' (Bengali pronunciation) is spelt as 'paaniya'.

You have typed 'kh*add*o' instead of 'kh*aady*a', 'atha*r*aa' instead of 'atha*b*aa' (there is no 'v' in Bengali), and 'p*a*nee*j*a' instead of 'p*aa*nee*y*a'.

Hope this helps.


----------



## linguist786

Thanks a lot!! I don't know how to thank you, honestly. 
Let's hope this is the last time! Is this right?:

এথনে খাদ্য অথবা পানীয় নিষেধ


----------



## Confused Linguist

linguist786 said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot!! I don't know how to thank you, honestly.
> Let's hope this is the last time! Is this right?:
> 
> এথনে খাদ্য অথবা পানীয় নিষেধ


 
Perfect!!! I give you a ten out of ten.  Your first *এখানে*  was the right spelling.


----------



## linguist786

Brilliant! Thanks for that - I'll put it in the first post


----------



## panjabigator

Bengali's pronounciation is very cool...your mouth is a more open and the sounds are rounder.  And Y and J are pronounced the same.


----------



## linguist786

panjabigator said:
			
		

> Bengali's pronounciation is very cool...your mouth is a more open and the sounds are rounder. And Y and J are pronounced the same.


and the script! phwaaa.. I love it! It's so intricate and aesthetically pleasing!


----------



## panjabigator

Yes I do agree!  I think it is the most aestheically pleasing of all the Indic scripts (the south Indians ones almost look like they belong in the Lord of the Rings), however it looks painstaking to write!


----------



## linguist786

linguist786 said:
			
		

> What about this one I tried?:
> 
> 禁止携带食品或饮料
> 
> Please comment


and also very simply this one:

禁止飲食 (No food and drink)


----------



## MingRaymond

linguist786 said:
			
		

> and also very simply this one:
> 
> 禁止飲食 (No food and drink)


 
This one is also good. It is common. The one I suggested in an earlier post '請勿在店內飲食' is common too. But when there are not enough space, people will choose to write '禁止飲食'. 

Ming


----------



## linguist786

Thanks Ming!


----------



## robbie_SWE

In Romanian: 
 
*Interdictie pentru mancare si bautura. *
*Este interzis sa mancati sau sa beti. *
*A manca sau a bea este interzis. *
 
 robbie


----------



## linguist786

robbie_SWE said:
			
		

> In Romanian:
> 
> *Interdictie pentru mancare si bautura. *
> *Este interzis sa mancati sau sa beti. *
> *A manca sau a bea este interzis. *
> 
> robbie


ًWell which would should I choose? What do they each mean?

(Thanks, by the way)


----------



## robbie_SWE

linguist786 said:
			
		

> ًWell which would should I choose? What do they each mean?
> 
> (Thanks, by the way)


 
Ok...I'll translate them! 

*Interdictie pentru mancare si bautura.* _(food and drink is prohibited)_
*Este interzis sa mancati sau sa beti.* _(it's prohibited to eat and drink)_
*A manca sau a bea este interzis.* _(to eat and drink is forbidden)_

I would choose the second or the third one! 

Hope this helped! 

 robbie


----------



## linguist786

Brilliant! Thanks for that!
I'll choose the third one.


----------



## betulina

In *Catalan* I think I would go for:

No entreu amb begudes ni amb menjar (Do not enter/come in with drinks nor food).


----------



## linguist786

Brilliant! Thanks for adding to the collection!


----------



## panjabigator

betulina said:
			
		

> In *Catalan* I think I would go for:
> 
> No entreu amb begudes ni amb menjar (Do not enter/come in with drinks nor food).



Can you translate that directly to spanish?  
Would it be: no entres con bebidas ni comida?


----------



## betulina

panjabigator said:
			
		

> Can you translate that directly to spanish?
> Would it be: no entres con bebidas ni comida?



Nearly  , it would be "no entréis con bebidas ni comida". In Catalan we use the 2nd person plural for orders, instructions, etc.  In Spanish it's usually the infinitive.


----------



## linguist786

panjabigator said:
			
		

> Can you translate that directly to spanish?
> Would it be: no entres con bebidas ni comida?





			
				betulina said:
			
		

> Nearly  , it would be "no entréis con bebidas ni comida". In Catalan we use the 2nd person plural for orders, instructions, etc. In Spanish it's usually the infinitive.


We've already had the Spanish one - post #25. What do you think?


----------



## midismilex

MingRaymond said:
			
		

> This one is also good. It is common. The one I suggested in an earlier post '請勿在店內飲食' is common too. But when there are not enough space, people will choose to write '禁止飲食'.





			
				linguist786 said:
			
		

> Thanks Ming!


That sounds weird!


----------



## betulina

linguist786 said:
			
		

> We've already had the Spanish one - post #25. What do you think?



Yes, I think that's good. "No entrar con alimentos ni bebidas" sounds good to me for a shop. Perhaps I'd rather say "comida" instead of "alimentos", but it's probably a matter of tastes. You don't need to change it.


----------



## linguist786

midismilex said:
			
		

> That sounds weird!


Really? So what do you suggest? 


Moe


----------



## midismilex

Dear linguist786 

There's one thing perhaps you need to know. Though people in Taiwan, Hong Kong/Macau, China can speak Mandarin. But there are many terms in daily lives we use differently. Sometimes we have to communicate each other in English in many fields.

So, if "禁止飲食" is only used in Taiwan, but isn't used in Hong Kong or China. Does it mean anything to the natives? Just like the truth, you know, we use different characters in writing and typing.


----------



## linguist786

Right OK. But I still don't understand - which one is the best to use for a notice?


----------



## midismilex

If you are going to notice to people in Taiwan, or Hong Kong/Macau, the answer we've already give in the thread.

But if you are goint to notice to people in China, then you have to ask their answer.


----------



## linguist786

Ah OK. So you're saying that "請勿在店內飲食" is not proper Mandarin, only suitable for Taiwan/HK/Macau?


----------



## MingRaymond

midismilex said:
			
		

> Dear linguist786
> 
> There's one thing perhaps you need to know. Though people in Taiwan, Hong Kong/Macau, China can speak Mandarin. But there are many terms in daily lives we use differently. Sometimes we have to communicate each other in English in many fields.
> 
> So, if "禁止飲食" is only used in Taiwan, but isn't used in Hong Kong or China. Does it mean anything to the natives? Just like the truth, you know, we use different characters in writing and typing.


 
禁止飲食 is also used in HK. We also use 嚴禁飲食. Together with　請勿在店內飲食。All three are correct when you want to use them in a fabric shop.


----------



## MingRaymond

linguist786 said:
			
		

> Ah OK. So you're saying that "請勿在店內飲食" is not proper Mandarin, only suitable for Taiwan/HK/Macau?


 
It is proper and grammatically correct. 

Ming


----------



## linguist786

Ok cool. Got that!


Moe


----------



## linguist786

Anyone else? I am particularly interested in Thai.


----------



## Encolpius

I wonder how it all ended up....here people just use a pictogram (something like this)

*Hungarian *--- Étel, ital fogyasztása a boltban tilos. [but I am not good at the (Hungarian) official terms, so others can contribute...]


----------



## 810senior

In Japanese:

飲食物持込禁止inshokubutsu mochikomi kinshi: forbidden to bring either food or drink.

飲食物の持ち込みはご遠慮ください。inshokubutsu no mochikomi wa go enryo kudasai: (polite) please don't bring either food or drink here.

店内での飲食は禁止されています。 tennai de no inshoku wa kinshi sarete imasu: (polite) either food or drink is forbidden inside.


----------

